# Tending Bees for Winter Apitheripy



## Rick55

I have an ob hive in my bedroom . The one with 5 frames below and a single frame above, like the one they sell at brushy mountain. I started it in July and they still have capped honey in the single frame above. I keep the room around 60 deg . I take bees out of the trap door on side all winter works great. 
I modified the top a little so I could feed them if needed


----------

